# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  SARAH'S KEY

## amyb

Read SARAH'S KEY by Tatiana de Rosnay this weekend. I could not put it down. The Holocaust story unfolds on July 16, 1942-the day the French rounded up their Jews for the train rides to Auschwitz. One story line is told by a 10 year old girl-this is quite compelling and moving as she is one of those men, women, and children that was evacuated from her home to the Velodrome, (a bike racing stadium),  located  in Paris to await the transfer to the camp. The second narrator is a journalist whose assignment is to cover in 2002 the 60th anniversary of this ghastly event. Hers is the weaker, IMHO, plot-but this is an under 300 page gem of a read. Amy

----------


## julianne

Amy, I loved Sarah's Key"--not only a compelling story but lots of history I had not really focused on. If you liked the back and forth through the ages approach, you might enjoy "The Tenth Gift" by Jane Johnson. It is the story of a woman in contemporary times who is given the journal (in the margins of a book of embroidary designs) of a woman written in the 17th century. The 17th century woman was one of those kidnapped in England by the Barbary pirates. Fascinating story and, again, with lots of history woven into the fiction. The modern woman retraces the steps of the 17th century woman.

----------


## amyb

This sounds good, Julia. I enjoy historical novels and will add THE 10th GIFT to my reading list.

----------


## MIke R

one of my best sellers in 09 so far

----------


## amyb

I really could not put SARAH'S KEY down. I am now into a book about a forest/park ranger-true story-who disappeared in one of the national parks. A true story about a rugged individual who really should not have just vanished. Well written. Duh, I forgot the title and the book is on my night stand.

----------


## MIke R

you talking about "The Last Season">?

----------


## amyb

That's it, Mike!

----------


## MIke R

great book

----------


## amyb

I have just begun to read it and I think I am going to like it too. I will get back to you from time to time as I get into the story. Now they are just starting to organize the other rangers and begin the search so i feel it is too soon to comment.

----------


## MIke R

well if you like it I have a bunch of others to recommend...I have a whole section dedicated to that sort of thing as the subject matter is very relevant to where we are

----------


## amyb

I liked PERFECT STORM and INTO THIN AIR-that sort of book?

----------


## MIke R

yup...I know the Perfect Storm author..he is/was a P Town man.and I knew of the guys in the story..spent a fair amount of time in that bar the Crows Nest....

this is my best seller in that category

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Nea...7279354/?itm=3


and this is a close second...

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Cli...3226066/?itm=1

----------


## andynap

> I have just begun to read it and I think I am going to like it too. I will get back to you from time to time as I get into the story. Now they are just starting to organize the other rangers and begin the search so i feel it is too soon to comment.




Amy- let me know when you are going to tell us the story from time to time so I won't read your post- just in case I want to read the book too. LOL

----------


## amyb

Oh, so sorry about that, Andy! i will go to private messages in the future.  This time I am only up to page 20 or so and I don't think I tipped off any plot lines. Note, my lips are sealed.

----------

